# Fairly new house and have been wondering what this is



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

Hey Lawn Family. Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Does anyone know what this valve thing is? It's buried in my front side yard but missing the cap. Think it might be part of the irrigation system but not sure. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's an irrigation control valve. You can get lids for the box at big box stores for about $2.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> That's an irrigation control valve. You can get lids for the box at big box stores for about $2.


Ah got it thanks! Great to know I can buy a lid. Gets hairy when I'm mowing around it. 
Funny my new neighbor across the street asked me that question and I remembered I had one
too and didn't know. Now I can tell him what it is.


----------

